# Eheim Quick Vac Pro



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with this unit? I have a 135 tall and its a bitch to clean the substrate being that i have to stand on a ladder to get into the tank then i have to pull a suction on my hose thru about 6 foot then hope it stays in the bucket whilst i try and fight the rocks and cichled eco complete sand.... 

Also a python will not work in my situation...tried everyway from Sunday to make it work without 60 foot of hose.

Sooooo. just looking for some feedback on this unit if it works or does not work..

Regards,

NS

:fish:


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

I know this has been asked before.
A search would bring it up.
The way cheaper unit got a nod of approval from a well respected member.
I ordered it, $18 with shipping.
Should be here today or the next day.
Will post how it goes.


----------



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks KS....appreciate you taking the plunge and testing the unit.

I await the KS stamp of approval or the sound of flushing w/ burial music

opcorn:


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

We have a Bat powered poop scooper. Might be Pen-Plax I am not sure, have had it 5-6 years.

Put a cotton ball in the pickup bag and it works great. Problem is any tank taller than 23-24" and it is too short to work. I need to add an attachment to lengthen the scooper a few inches.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Whooo Hooo,
Love it when a new toy arrives.
First thoughts were,
1. The good Drs.F&S ship fast and package well.
2. Oh my, this is a pretty cheesy looking thing.
Well, for less than a $20-delivered, I should not expect Benz like qualities at Yugo prices.
Packaging open, parts on the table. Not much to assemble. Does not â€œfeelâ€


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Name any other hobby where you get to play with electricity and water and not be considered suicidal. :lol:


----------



## NetStalker (Oct 9, 2009)

KS looks like your not using the ehiem model, I am looking for the one that is submergable as my tank is rather tall. Im gonna go ahead and stop by Petco tonight and pick one up and give it a try, all else fails i can take it back.. :thumb:

Will write more when I have tested it.

Regards,

NS

:fish:


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

KaiserSousay said:


> So far, so good.
> This is going to be too short for my tank. Tube extended to max, still lacking about 6 inches to reach the tank bottom and keep the drive motor out of the wet stuff. Good news, both CPVC and PVC fittings will work as if designed for it.
> Â½ CPVC fittings are a good tight fit on the intake tube.
> Â½ PVC fittings go on the impeller housing.


That was the problem I had, the tank was a bit too deep. I had no problems with it as a quick pick 'em up. Now that most of my tanks have grown "up" I find I do not use it as often.

I am going to look into doing a bit if DIY and stop at Lowes plumbing section and see what I can do.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I have the Eheim. It works very well when the batteries are fresh. After a few uses, the power of the suction starts slowly dropping and you have to get closer and closer to the substrate to suck it up. But, it's submersible and I don't mind wet hands, so it's really not a problem. If you have many small crevices, you won't be getting anything out of those without using something else to blow the detritus out, so if all your poo accumulates in the rock cracks, this thing will be pretty useless out of box. However, with a little tubing and some ingenuity, the eheim will work in any situation.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> This is going to be too short for my tank. Tube extended to max, still lacking about 6 inches to reach the tank bottom and keep the drive motor out of the wet stuff. Good news, both CPVC and PVC fittings will work as if designed for it.


I've modified mine by adding clear acrylic tubing, but if you can find something local, all the better.



> Stuck it in the tank, pushed the top mounted on-off button(note: this is not a â€œmomentary contact switchâ€


----------



## nksoogrim (Oct 24, 2009)

I like my eheim poop stick (like not love). It does save me time as it does a good job on spot cleanings. It could be more powerful, but it does pick up a lot of poop ( they are so small but man can they poop). It is totally submersible so that could be what you are looking for being you have a large tank. Battery life isn't bad at all. The only thing is, you have sand substrate, i have crushed coral, i don't know if it will suck up a lot of sand in the process thereby defeating the purpose. I would really love it if it had more juice.


----------



## nksoogrim (Oct 24, 2009)

oh man i really shoul read these posts before opeing my big mouth. 
What fed ex guy said.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Fed Ex sucks! :lol:


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

^Hey now. I hope you're referring to the shipping company and not me! (I don't work for them...long story on how this became my online handle.)

But if you are talking about me, then prepare to be internet-face-punched!


----------

